# South Bend 16 Went Further Than I Meant To!



## Randy803 (Feb 21, 2015)

Well I decided today was the day to replace the cross slide acme screw and nut. A lot of work to get that thing out. After I removed the taper attachment I said well I am going to remove everything else and take a look. The carriage is all that is still attached now only because I need to read about how to get it off.


----------



## Randy803 (Feb 21, 2015)

I also got the drum cleaned up..


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 21, 2015)

you may need a second set of hands for this...
have someone hold the apron(carriage part left on lathe)
flip the lever on the right side of the apron up- the apron will now move freely because the half nuts will be disengaged.
be careful the apron may want to flip over- you don't want that.....
you'll need to remove the leadscrew support on the tailstock end of the leadscrew, then you'll slide the apron towards the tailstock and out of the lathe.
i hope the info helps out.


----------



## atwatterkent (Feb 22, 2015)

Be sure to clean the keyway before sliding the apron off so the key in the apron won't get gummed up and sliding will be very difficult. Lesson learned. I didn't pay attention when taking mine off and, after the first 72 " had to beat it off with a dead blow hammer. And, it's very heavy. I had to support the center of the lead screw with a 2 x 4 too so it wouldn't sag. Big lathe, big job.    Good luck.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 23, 2015)

Also have the keyway facing down on the lead screw so the key in the worm doesn't fall out and go bouncing to that place where all things dropped go, never to be seen again. Keyway also needs to be down when you re-install.


----------

